# Secret Santa Gift Arrivals



## Zamric (Dec 5, 2013)

I thought I'd start a thread for all those Secret Santa gift that are starting to arrive.

Mine has come in today. It is something from Amazon but I wont be opening it anytime soon (Unless Santa says it's OK! ) It is Currently sitting on my Fireplace Mantel, so who ever my secret Santa is.... Your gift has arrived safe and sound!

1st gift of the season!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 5, 2013)

Okay, sooooo who are you guessing sent it and what do you think it is????


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 5, 2013)

OOO! thanks for starting this thread. I hate to shop, so I'm not participating, but I get excited reading about everyone receiving their gifts and telling about what they got.


----------



## wellington (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm with Yvonne. I too don't participate, although I like too shop, just not for people that are too hard to buy for, like people you don't really know. I do love read the post though. Can't wait to see more gift arriving and what they are


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 5, 2013)

After you make your guesses, your SS says you may open your gift. We want to see what you gotso pictures please!!


----------



## Zamric (Dec 5, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> After you make your guesses, your SS says you may open your gift. We want to see what you gotso pictures please!!



Well, without a comprehensive list of all the players in the game and with the only clue being the card inside that says "A gift from Pamala (last name removed)"

... I'm guessing Pam from Minnesota...

... and my guess as to the gift?

The box is 4"x5"x12" and has a lable that says... "StealStreet" "gift, jewelry, home decor, collectables and much more from StealStreet.com

I put my collections as Wizards and Dragons.... I'm guessing a Wizard or Dragon.... the box is tall for a Wizard.... so maybe a Dragon?


----------



## LisaTurtle (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm participating (haven't mailed the gift yet, will get it out this weekend) but I was wondering if I'm supposed to put my name/username on the card. Or is the receiver really supposed to guess? Just include some kind of clue...? I guess I don't really know how to play SS


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 6, 2013)

I thought on the other thread there was a complete list of names (16 I think?). I need to check on that.

Lisa, some folks decide to put their mailing address on the top corner where it normally goes. When I did mine, I didn't choose to go that way. I put something like Secret Santa, 101 Snowtortoise Lane, North Pole. I even mailed mine from another state to further confuse things.


----------



## wellington (Dec 6, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> I thought on the other thread there was a complete list of names (16 I think?). I need to check on that.
> 
> Lisa, some folks decide to put their mailing address on the top corner where it normally goes. When I did mine, I didn't choose to go that way. I put something like Secret Santa, 101 Snowtortoise Lane, North Pole. I even mailed mine from another state to further confuse things.



So sneaky and her poor husband, having to do all her dirty work  I think a good idea would be to not put your name, but you could put your address, as we don't know most members address, only state and there is usually more then one member from that state. So, if you try to guess, before looking at the list, it would be a little harder to guess, then you could check your guess to the list.


Just an idea from a non participating member


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 6, 2013)

wellington said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > I even mailed mine from another state to further confuse things.
> ...



No, he didn't. Though I wish he could, he would have a hard time finding an actual post office to mail it, since it's a box. I only know one truckstop that actually has a post office within it. Many have mailboxes, but you can't do packages that way. No, I myself drove to another state to mail it.


----------



## pam (Dec 6, 2013)

You are right its me Pam  I didn't know they were going to add my name to the card I hope you like it


----------



## Zamric (Dec 10, 2013)

pam said:


> You are right its me Pam  I didn't know they were going to add my name to the card I hope you like it



I will open it this evening when I get home! NOW I'm all excited about Christmas!


----------



## theresal (Dec 10, 2013)

This is exciting! I wish the gift I ordered for my SS would hurry up and get to my house so I could mail it out. I ordered it the day I found out my SS. You know it really is difficult to buy for people you know let alone someone you don't. And you just have a couple sentences on what they like. So, I hope my SS enjoys their gift.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 10, 2013)

Zamric said:


> pam said:
> 
> 
> > You are right its me Pam  I didn't know they were going to add my name to the card I hope you like it
> ...



I am excited to see what you have gotten.


----------



## Barista5261 (Dec 10, 2013)

I mailed my SS gift out yesterday, I hope they like it! [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## sissyofone (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm mailing my as gift out this weekend.  I'm excited and I hope my person enjoys their gift.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 10, 2013)

sissyofone said:


> I'm mailing my as gift out this weekend.  I'm excited and I hope my person enjoys their gift.



This is almost as much fun as Christmas day don't you think? All the suspense. I am sure your SS will like the gift.


----------



## LolaMyLove (Dec 10, 2013)

I mailed mine yesterday. UPS ground wanted $25, I almost choked. It went USPS instead, wounded how long it will take to get there.


----------



## Zamric (Dec 10, 2013)

Just mailed 2 packages to my kids in Germany (APO) at a cost of $75! It cost 2/3 what I spent on all the gifts in the 2 boxes....geeesh!


----------



## wellington (Dec 10, 2013)

One thing to consider for next year, is to order online and either get free shipping or minimal shipping and have the item sent right to your SS. Might be cheaper that way.
I can't wait until you all get them and share pics. It is exciting Jacqui.


----------



## AZtortMom (Dec 10, 2013)

My SS's gift is going out this week [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] I'm so excited!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 10, 2013)

Just sent out my SS gift today! 2 day shipping, so it should be there around the end of the week


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 10, 2013)

Look at all these busy little Secret Santas!


----------



## birdandtortoiselover (Dec 10, 2013)

Sent out my gift yesterday! Only to come home and realize I forgot to put in the card which contained another mini gift as well >___< dangit!!! Now the gift seems less special, hopefully the recipient won't be weirded out by the unlabeled box with nothing but the gift inside hahaha

What stinks is that I used my school address for the secret Santa, but I'll be heading home for winter break on Friday so unless I receive my gift before then I'll have to wait until January to see what it is! Ahhh the suspense will drive me nuts. Here's to hoping it arrives before then!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 10, 2013)

birdandtortoiselover said:


> Sent out my gift yesterday! Only to come home and realize I forgot to put in the card which contained another mini gift as well >___< dangit!!! Now the gift seems less special, hopefully the recipient won't be weirded out by the unlabeled box with nothing but the gift inside hahaha
> 
> What stinks is that I used my school address for the secret Santa, but I'll be heading home for winter break on Friday so unless I receive my gift before then I'll have to wait until January to see what it is! Ahhh the suspense will drive me nuts. Here's to hoping it arrives before then!



Top of my head I can't remember who your SS is, but if they have not yet sent your gift, we could update the mailing information. Just a thought.


----------



## Zamric (Dec 10, 2013)

OK, Here it is... The pics don't do this piece justice! It is a beautiful Dragon Holding a crystal that is lit by LED light under it. 2 Pics... one with lights off and one with lights on.






Thanks Pam! I love it! My favorite colors and subject mater all in one!


----------



## wellington (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow, that is really cool. Love that it lights up.


----------



## Zamric (Dec 10, 2013)

wellington said:


> Wow, that is really cool. Love that it lights up.



Me too!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 10, 2013)

*high five* Pam!!!


----------



## sissyofone (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: RE: Secret Santa Gift Arrivals*



Jacqui said:


> sissyofone said:
> 
> 
> > I'm mailing my as gift out this weekend.  I'm excited and I hope my person enjoys their gift.
> ...



I really hope he/she enjoys it. Its been fun but buying for someone you dont really know is kinda hard. But i really enjoyed it.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 11, 2013)

sissyofone said:


> Its been fun but buying for someone you dont really know is kinda hard. But i really enjoyed it.



It can be a challenge sometimes your right. I know I was mentally trying to think what I would get each person as I was handing out the informtation to each of you. Some I had immediate ideas for, some no ideas.


----------



## AZtortMom (Dec 11, 2013)

SS package is in the mail today [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD] hee hee! I can't wait until they get it! I hope they like it [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## sissyofone (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: RE: Secret Santa Gift Arrivals*



Jacqui said:


> sissyofone said:
> 
> 
> > Its been fun but buying for someone you dont really know is kinda hard. But i really enjoyed it.
> ...



I'm coming you, lol..


----------



## AZtortMom (Dec 11, 2013)

sissyofone said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > sissyofone said:
> ...



I really enjoyed shopping for my SS too  going into the different shops and thinking if they would like it [WINKING FACE]


----------



## LolaMyLove (Dec 11, 2013)

Yay! My SS gift came today. Caught me off guard, I saw the Amazon box and thought it was my new MVB bulb so I opened it. I love it, super cute garden decor that lights up. It will look adorable in my enclosure. Thank you SO MUCH SS. 

PS the card says A gift from Cynthia (last name removed) your Secret Santa, so Thank you Cynthia.


----------



## Cynthia (Dec 11, 2013)

You are so welcome, Cheryl!! I hope it's as cute in person as it is in the picture. That actually wasn't your first present. I bought a tortoise flower pot. It was adorable. My daughter was carrying it in and dropped it  she's 37 years old and it took her 2 days to tell me. Finding outdoor decor is hard this time of year. So we shopped hard to find it. Anyway when that happened I thought let me do the Amazon way. They can pack it and send it and it will get there in one piece!! I hope you enjoy it!! Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 11, 2013)

littlestella said:


> Yay! My SS gift came today. Caught me off guard, I saw the Amazon box and thought it was my new MVB bulb so I opened it. I love it, super cute garden decor that lights up. It will look adorable in my enclosure. Thank you SO MUCH SS.
> 
> PS the card says A gift from Cynthia (last name removed) your Secret Santa, so Thank you Cynthia.



That's a cute one. I had not saw it any where before. 




Cynthia said:


> You are so welcome, Cheryl!! I hope it's as cute in person as it is in the picture. That actually wasn't your first present. I bought a tortoise flower pot. It was adorable. My daughter was carrying it in and dropped it  she's 37 years old and it took her 2 days to tell me. Finding outdoor decor is hard this time of year. So we shopped hard to find it. Anyway when that happened I thought let me do the Amazon way. They can pack it and send it and it will get there in one piece!! I hope you enjoy it!! Merry Christmas!!!



I can imagine not wanting to tell you. How sad for her. Still you ended up finding a lovely gift for your SS.


----------



## wellington (Dec 11, 2013)

littlestella said:


> Yay! My SS gift came today. Caught me off guard, I saw the Amazon box and thought it was my new MVB bulb so I opened it. I love it, super cute garden decor that lights up. It will look adorable in my enclosure. Thank you SO MUCH SS.
> 
> PS the card says A gift from Cynthia (last name removed) your Secret Santa, so Thank you Cynthia.



That is adorable, I have never seen it either. Great job Cynthia.


----------



## pam (Dec 11, 2013)

Zamric said:


> OK, Here it is... The pics don't do this piece justice! It is a beautiful Dragon Holding a crystal that is lit by LED light under it. 2 Pics... one with lights off and one with lights on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So glad you liked it


----------



## Vishnu2 (Dec 11, 2013)

How do I sign up for such a fun SS? I missed the other threads. Haven't been on here much. But, if it's not to late I would love to get a gift for someone.


----------



## danosaurous (Dec 11, 2013)

I just received my gift!! I absolutely love it!!  I am a baker so my gifts will be put to great use!! I got a tortoise cookie cutter, turtle chocolate molds, and a candy funnel used to pour chocolate! Thanks SO much Walnut Creek Santa


----------



## LisaTurtle (Dec 11, 2013)

I received my SS gift today and I love it!!



Yummy Starbucks coffee in cute reusable bags!! Yay thank you SS! My SS must be Barista5261 [GREEN HEART]


----------



## Barista5261 (Dec 11, 2013)

LisaTurtle said:


> I received my SS gift today and I love it!!
> 
> Yummy Starbucks coffee in cute reusable bags!! Yay thank you SS! My SS must be Barista5261 [GREEN HEART]



*coughcoughnoitmustbesomeothertortoiselovingbaristacoughcough* 

Sorry, had a bad cough [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]


----------



## wellington (Dec 11, 2013)

LisaTurtle said:


> I received my SS gift today and I love it!!
> 
> Yummy Starbucks coffee in cute reusable bags!! Yay thank you SS! My SS must be Barista5261 [GREEN HEART]



Woohoo, nice and delicious.. Great gifts so far.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 11, 2013)

danosaurous said:


> I just received my gift!! I absolutely love it!!  I am a baker so my gifts will be put to great use!! I got a tortoise cookie cutter, turtle chocolate molds, and a candy funnel used to pour chocolate! Thanks SO much Walnut Creek Santa



 It's funny, when you first submitted your SS information to me, my first thought was, "I wonder if he has a tortoise cookie cutter".


----------



## AZtortMom (Dec 11, 2013)

Barista5261 said:


> LisaTurtle said:
> 
> 
> > I received my SS gift today and I love it!!
> ...



That's awesome 


I love all the responses [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]




danosaurous said:


> I just received my gift!! I absolutely love it!!  I am a baker so my gifts will be put to great use!! I got a tortoise cookie cutter, turtle chocolate molds, and a candy funnel used to pour chocolate! Thanks SO much Walnut Creek Santa



Those sound SO cool!


----------



## LisaTurtle (Dec 11, 2013)

Barista5261 said:


> LisaTurtle said:
> 
> 
> > I received my SS gift today and I love it!!
> ...



Haha!!! [TURTLE] THANK YOU!!! [HOT BEVERAGE] [CHRISTMAS TREE] I think we are getting a Keurig coffee maker for Xmas from my parents so I'm excited to make my own coffee pods! And we LOVE our Starbucks here in Seattle!  Thanks again!!


----------



## Barista5261 (Dec 11, 2013)

LisaTurtle said:


> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> > LisaTurtle said:
> ...



You are very welcome! If you get a K-cup machine, there are adapters you can buy anywhere they sell the machines that allow you to brew ground up coffee [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] the adapter has a little mesh reusable coffee filter inside it. 

I am full of random useless information haha.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 12, 2013)

So I got my SS gift today!! I accidentally opened it though! I meant to save it for Xmas  But as you can see in the background of the picture, I received more than one priority mail box today and tore into it without thinking...Anywho, I got some lovely yarn!! And in my fav color 




Thank you!! There is no note or return address, so I have noooooo idea who my SS is!


----------



## AZtortMom (Dec 12, 2013)

No clues in the box?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 12, 2013)

I love that fuzzy yarn. I have an old chest just plumb full of yarn. Do I knit or crochet? Used to, but not at all now. Maybe I'll bet back into it. When I do, I'll challenge you, Pokeymeg, to a knit off!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 12, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> I love that fuzzy yarn. I have an old chest just plumb full of yarn. Do I knit or crochet? Used to, but not at all now. Maybe I'll bet back into it. When I do, I'll challenge you, Pokeymeg, to a knit off!



Hahahaha, you're on!! It's amazing how quickly yarn can gather. I literally have a yarn shop in my basement and I love it  

And no, no clues on the box! (On the box I sent out I drew a turtle to identify it as TFO-related [hint hint] and the lady at the post office was worried I had a live turtle in there! haha)


----------



## wellington (Dec 12, 2013)

I like the colors of the yarn. I tried knitting again a couple years ago. Only made scarves for my dog. If I went any bigger, like human length, well, it would get really odd shaped. Happy knitting or crocheting. Btw which one do you do? Or both.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 13, 2013)

wellington said:


> I like the colors of the yarn. I tried knitting again a couple years ago. Only made scarves for my dog. If I went any bigger, like human length, well, it would get really odd shaped. Happy knitting or crocheting. Btw which one do you do? Or both.



I'd love to know how to crochet! I'm told it's much faster (and you can make things like turtle cozies!). For now, I only knit  Scarves, hats, mittens and socks....I don't have the patience for bigger projects!


----------



## AZtortMom (Dec 13, 2013)

Pokeymeg said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> > I love that fuzzy yarn. I have an old chest just plumb full of yarn. Do I knit or crochet? Used to, but not at all now. Maybe I'll bet back into it. When I do, I'll challenge you, Pokeymeg, to a knit off!
> ...



I think my SS is going to figure it out pretty quick who their SS because I left a clue [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 13, 2013)

I love to stop and look at the yarn that's for sale. So many beautiful colors and interesting textures. Looks like you received some pretties!!


----------



## birdandtortoiselover (Dec 13, 2013)

Pokeymeg said:


> So I got my SS gift today!! I accidentally opened it though! I meant to save it for Xmas  But as you can see in the background of the picture, I received more than one priority mail box today and tore into it without thinking...Anywho, I got some lovely yarn!! And in my fav color
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! There is no note or return address, so I have noooooo idea who my SS is!




I'm glad you like it!!!  As I mentioned in an earlier post, I came home from the post office only to realize that the card (which also included a little seed packet of purple zinnia seeds since you mentioned gardening) was sitting on my desk and I had forgotten it :/ But I'm thrilled you like the colors! I tried to get a few varieties and textures so you had some options to work with haha


----------



## theresal (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm so excited about my SS gift. I received it in the mail yesterday, so I opened it. I had intended to save it for Christmas but I thought maybe it was something I had ordered online. The outside of the envelope said do not bend, so I immediately assumed it was some sort of picture. I really love it and wanted one like it when I saw it online a long while ago. Of couse as lots of cool things I see I had forgotten about it. Anyway, it will go in my tortoise pen on the wall. I will post a picture of it tonight. Thanks, Secret Santa, you really did a great job picking and probably couldn't go wrong with the gift.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: RE: Secret Santa Gift Arrivals*



birdandtortoiselover said:


> Pokeymeg said:
> 
> 
> > So I got my SS gift today!! I accidentally opened it though! I meant to save it for Xmas  But as you can see in the background of the picture, I received more than one priority mail box today and tore into it without thinking...Anywho, I got some lovely yarn!! And in my fav color
> ...



Oh I missed that post!!

Thank you!! And the thought of purple zinnia is appreciated too, even if they didn't make it! I actually had some in my garden this year, they are lovely little flowers


----------



## theresal (Dec 13, 2013)

Here is the gift my SS got me and I really don't have any idea as to who it might be from.

View attachment 64398


----------



## theresal (Dec 13, 2013)

Here is the gift my SS got me and I love it  I really don't have any idea as to who it might be from.


----------



## wellington (Dec 13, 2013)

Love it.


----------



## Zamric (Dec 14, 2013)

theresal said:


> Here is the gift my SS got me and I love it  I really don't have any idea as to who it might be from.



I figured with all those Torts you have.... a warning was needed to avoid accidents! 

Glad you like it and even happier it got to you before Christmas.... estimated delivery was Dec 19 - Jan 3!


----------



## oliviaTORTOISE (Dec 14, 2013)

There was a secret Santa?


----------



## AZtortMom (Dec 14, 2013)

oliviaTORTOISE said:


> There was a secret Santa?



I think you can still get in on it


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 14, 2013)

theresal said:


> Here is the gift my SS got me and I love it  I really don't have any idea as to who it might be from.



Oh I love this one!! It has the best tortoise pictured on it that I have ever saw.

...p.s. nice fish in the background, too.


----------



## Cynthia (Dec 14, 2013)

Cute!! Love Secret Santa!!


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: RE: Secret Santa Gift Arrivals*



theresal said:


> Here is the gift my SS got me and I love it  I really don't have any idea as to who it might be from.



I like this to . Would love to find out where it came from so I can buy myself one .


----------



## wellington (Dec 14, 2013)

mike taylor said:


> theresal said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the gift my SS got me and I love it  I really don't have any idea as to who it might be from.
> ...



Not sure where they got theirs, but here are some
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=t&ref=pd_sl_3wjw0xurey_b


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 14, 2013)

mike taylor said:


> theresal said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the gift my SS got me and I love it  I really don't have any idea as to who it might be from.
> ...



If you read post 62 I believe it was, done by Zamric it sounds like he was the SS on that one.


----------



## wellington (Dec 14, 2013)

Also, I'm sure this member would add to any of her signs or make one for you.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-82948.html


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 14, 2013)

wellington said:


> Also, I'm sure this member would add to any of her signs or make one for you.
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-82948.html



 Are you the PR person for your friend??


----------



## wellington (Dec 14, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I'm sure this member would add to any of her signs or make one for you.
> ...



I'm trying


----------



## Vishnu2 (Dec 14, 2013)

theresal said:


> Here is the gift my SS got me and I love it  I really don't have any idea as to who it might be from.



That is awesome!!


----------



## Zamric (Dec 15, 2013)

mike taylor said:


> theresal said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the gift my SS got me and I love it  I really don't have any idea as to who it might be from.
> ...



got it at Amazon.com


----------



## theresal (Dec 15, 2013)

Zamric said:


> theresal said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the gift my SS got me and I love it  I really don't have any idea as to who it might be from.
> ...



Thanks Zamric, I think you are right!




Jacqui said:


> theresal said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the gift my SS got me and I love it  I really don't have any idea as to who it might be from.
> ...




Thanks, Jacqui!! The fish are my husbands. I swear you would think the tank was tiny (it's 210 gallons). They all were nosy wondering what I was doing and most of them were in the picture.

I am still waiting on the gift I ordered for my SS to come in the mail. I hope to get it this week and get it shipped out. The latest shipping to me was suppose to be Dec. 18th. 

I promise I didn't forget you SS.


----------



## birdandtortoiselover (Dec 16, 2013)

I completely forgot to post this but I got my secret Santa gift a few days ago! I received a cute wallet with birds on it, Turtles candy (the ones with the caramel and pecans in milk chocolate), and bracelets with little beads shaped like tortoises (well, most likely turtles, but you know what I mean haha), as well as a lovely jewelry hanger! And it was all wrapped very cutely with a little tortoise gift tag! Thank you very much secret Santa!!! You truly outdid yourself


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 17, 2013)

I am a slacker and just mailed mine today. If you are missing one it may be due to my negligence. I went hunting for a post office down in Detroit two days in a row and ended up at an office that was closed.  I had to hang out in the burbs and mail mine this morning since downtown post offices are a farce.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 17, 2013)

Mine was perfect. I was like what did I buy and then woo hoo surprise!!!!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 17, 2013)

Kerryann said:


> Mine was perfect. I was like what did I buy and then woo hoo surprise!!!!



What does it say? The picture isn't quite big enough! It looks cute!


I'm bummed, the person I sent a gift to hasn't logged on since Nov. when they said they wanted to join secret Santa :-/ Hopefully they remember to share with the class!


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: RE: Secret Santa Gift Arrivals*



Pokeymeg said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> > Mine was perfect. I was like what did I buy and then woo hoo surprise!!!!
> ...



It has the hex colors for each ninja turtle which is amazing because I have been the css (cascading style sheets aka what makes Web sites pretty) crazy lady lately on my personal projects.


----------



## Vishnu2 (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow, everyone is getting some cool stuff. Good job to all the Secret Santa's!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 18, 2013)

Pokeymeg said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> > Mine was perfect. I was like what did I buy and then woo hoo surprise!!!!
> ...



I need to check through the old PMs I have and see who you had to be sure the person who is suppose to get a gift from them has.  I have been too busy to go back and see who has sent and who have gotten their gifts, sounds like I need to get going on this.


----------



## sissyofone (Dec 18, 2013)

My Ss was mailed late so someone still has a Ss gift on the way, I apologize for being late but it has been mailed.


----------



## Vishnu2 (Dec 18, 2013)

Are we supposed to make a guess when we get our gifts? Where are the rules for the SS?


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 18, 2013)

Vishnu2 said:


> Are we supposed to make a guess when we get our gifts? Where are the rules for the SS?



I think it adds to the fun to a) before opening the box guess what it is and then b) at some point guess who sent it.


----------



## Vishnu2 (Dec 18, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> Vishnu2 said:
> 
> 
> > Are we supposed to make a guess when we get our gifts? Where are the rules for the SS?
> ...



Sounds awesome to me. I will post my guess when mine arrives. I will pay you 5 bucks to give me a hint who it is.  I am not good at surprises. Christmas drives me nuts. I want to tell the person I bought gifts for what the gift is..


----------



## LisaTurtle (Dec 18, 2013)

birdandtortoiselover said:


> I completely forgot to post this but I got my secret Santa gift a few days ago! I received a cute wallet with birds on it, Turtles candy (the ones with the caramel and pecans in milk chocolate), and bracelets with little beads shaped like tortoises (well, most likely turtles, but you know what I mean haha), as well as a lovely jewelry hanger! And it was all wrapped very cutely with a little tortoise gift tag! Thank you very much secret Santa!!! You truly outdid yourself



Sarah I'm glad you liked it!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 19, 2013)

Vishnu2 said:


> Sounds awesome to me. I will post my guess when mine arrives. I will pay you 5 bucks to give me a hint who it is.  I am not good at surprises. Christmas drives me nuts. I want to tell the person I bought gifts for what the gift is..



For $5.00 you bet I will give you a hint... Your SS is a member of TFo and lives in the USA!!


----------



## pam (Dec 19, 2013)

I got my gifts and I love love love them all Great job to my secret 
Santa  my clues are the person lives in Ashaway RI and they say 
Happy torting


----------



## pam (Dec 19, 2013)

My guess is danosaurous


----------



## danosaurous (Dec 19, 2013)

Pam, I realized that I put my return address on the envelope right after I sent it! Oops!! SO glad you like your gifts. Merry Christmas!


----------



## pam (Dec 19, 2013)

I loved them all thank you so very much  I wore my tortoise earrings today to work and everyone loved them  I collect trolls and have since I have been a kid the one you got me is awesome I have never seen one like that before its a great addition to my collection  I cant wait to put a Christmas family picture in that beautiful frame you got me thank you so very much Merry Christmas and a Happy New year to you


----------



## Vishnu2 (Dec 20, 2013)

Sigh, you're no fair. 



Jacqui said:


> Vishnu2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds awesome to me. I will post my guess when mine arrives. I will pay you 5 bucks to give me a hint who it is.  I am not good at surprises. Christmas drives me nuts. I want to tell the person I bought gifts for what the gift is..
> ...


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 21, 2013)

Vishnu2 said:


> Sigh, you're no fair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay another clue... your SS has more then one tortoise, loves to shop, and does not live in your state.


----------



## Vishnu2 (Dec 21, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> Vishnu2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sigh, you're no fair.
> ...



What kind of torts?


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 21, 2013)

Vishnu2 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > Vishnu2 said:
> ...



live ones!   


okay they are....








spoiled ones, too!


----------



## Vishnu2 (Dec 21, 2013)

I will guess when my gift gets here. Maybe I am lucky and they put their forum name on the return address instead of their real name. LOL


----------



## AZtortMom (Dec 21, 2013)

I guess my secret Santa recipient is waiting until Christmas to open the gift I sent them because I haven't heard anything [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 22, 2013)

So I was super confused that I received ANOTHER Secret Santa gift, but as soon as I saw the Purple Zinnia it all made sense!! 

Thank you Sarah for the adorable gardening gloves (that I can't wait to use) and the seeds!


----------



## Cynthia (Dec 22, 2013)

I wanted to say thank you to my wonderful Secret Santa. I received the most adorable cactus ornament with Christmas lights on it. Too cute!! Then I unwrapped the next thing in the box and it was the most beautiful wooden carved turtle. I love them both!! My SS is from Arizona. But I don't know who it is. I received them a few days ago but that afternoon I slipped and fell in my daughters mop water. I broke my arm and fractured my elbow  hard to shop like that. So I'm running behind. I will post pictures of my surprises later. Once again, THANK YOU Secret Santa!!


----------



## pam (Dec 23, 2013)

Cant wait to see your gifts  Sorry about your arm and elbow


----------



## AZtortMom (Dec 23, 2013)

Cynthia said:


> I wanted to say thank you to my wonderful Secret Santa. I received the most adorable cactus ornament with Christmas lights on it. Too cute!! Then I unwrapped the next thing in the box and it was the most beautiful wooden carved turtle. I love them both!! My SS is from Arizona. But I don't know who it is. I received them a few days ago but that afternoon I slipped and fell in my daughters mop water. I broke my arm and fractured my elbow  hard to shop like that. So I'm running behind. I will post pictures of my surprises later. Once again, THANK YOU Secret Santa!!



[FLUSHED FACE][FLUSHED FACE]I hope you are ok! Breaking body parts is horrible please heal quickly! *HUGS* I am so glad you love you gifts [GROWING HEART][GROWING HEART]Merry Christmas [GROWING HEART][GROWING HEART] I loved shopped for those gifts. We have fabulous shops in old town Scottsdale, and that is where I got those from [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]. I'm so happy you enjoy them


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh I can't wait to see the tortoise ornament, especially! Great gifts all of you!!


----------



## theresal (Dec 23, 2013)

OK SS your gift is FINALLY on its way. I'm sorry that its late but its heading your way now. Hope you like it!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 23, 2013)

Cynthia said:


> I broke my arm and fractured my elbow  hard to shop like that. So I'm running behind.



I just saw that I had forgotten to write the comment I had in my head this morning. Sorry you got hurt and I bet it does make things much harder for you. Hope you are a fast healer.


----------



## sissyofone (Dec 23, 2013)

My SS Santa gifts are on their way also. Sorry i was running late but i hope the gifts are enjoyed.


----------



## Barista5261 (Dec 27, 2013)

(im)patiently awaiting the arrival of my secret Santa gift [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] it probably got delayed because of the bad weather up north.


----------



## sissyofone (Dec 27, 2013)

I received my Ss gift yesterday i have NO idea who my Ss is or was lol. I will take pics today. Thankyou Ss i love the little ornament and the sign. Im not to into chcolate but my hubby is.  Thanks Again.


----------



## sissyofone (Dec 28, 2013)

I believe my Ss was Kerryann, , due to the first initial and last name on package. Thank you so much, I luv the Lil tort ornament and and everything else. Thank you so much.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 28, 2013)

sissyofone said:


> I believe my Ss was Kerryann, , due to the first initial and last name on package. Thank you so much, I luv the Lil tort ornament and and everything else. Thank you so much.



Wait a minute I thought the return name and address would be corporate . I thought the detroit return address would give it away anyway. I am miss Detroit.  The chocolate is a Detroit made candy too. I thought that might give it away. I am glad you like it all.


----------



## sissyofone (Dec 28, 2013)

Ahh, that candy was delicious. Thank you so much. Turtle sign going out by pond and area this spring and that little tort is hanging out on a plant for now. Its just adorable,


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 1, 2014)

Here are my other SS gifts 
Sorry I had to reimage my phone and start over on some stuff. These were amazing


----------



## wellington (Jan 1, 2014)

Love seeing the great gifts everyone sent out. Everyone did a fantastic job it looks like. Anyone that is forgetting to post pics of your gifts, please remember to do so. We love seeing them.


----------



## Vishnu2 (Jan 1, 2014)

I will post my pictures tonight. My SS was awesome. This is my first time posting about my gifts so I apologize for being late. I got a beautiful gift box with a wonderful bright green tortoise christmas ornament. A great box of chocolate covered pretzels. OH and I got a silver tortoise with the following words. "Thinking of you". Which is awesome because I am going through a lot right now in my life. It was like she or he (which I am guessing female) knows me and is supporting me through a tough time. I have to admit, I cried. Beautiful gifts. I would love to know who my SS is now by the way. The suspense. 

On the flip side I will announce who's SS I was. Kerryann. I am glad to see she enjoyed and appreciated her gift. I got the shirt kinda big not knowing her size. I felt like it was on the safer side, she can wear it with a comfy pair of sweat pants or PJ pants.  

I agree with you wellington. This is great fun!


----------



## sissyofone (Jan 1, 2014)

Im glad you liked them Kerryann  My friend mailed them from Huntsville, Alabama. Lol Thank you again for my gifts also ' will post pics...


Its not letting m post a pic at this time  but i will keep trying. Thanks again.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 1, 2014)

Vishnu2 said:


> I will post my pictures tonight. My SS was awesome. This is my first time posting about my gifts so I apologize for being late. I got a beautiful gift box with a wonderful bright green tortoise christmas ornament. A great box of chocolate covered pretzels. OH and I got a silver tortoise with the following words. "Thinking of you". Which is awesome because I am going through a lot right now in my life. It was like she or he (which I am guessing female) knows me and is supporting me through a tough time. I have to admit, I cried. Beautiful gifts. I would love to know who my SS is now by the way. The suspense.
> 
> On the flip side I will announce who's SS I was. Kerryann. I am glad to see she enjoyed and appreciated her gift. I got the shirt kinda big not knowing her size. I felt like it was on the safer side, she can wear it with a comfy pair of sweat pants or PJ pants.
> 
> I agree with you wellington. This is great fun!



I love that shirt and I actually love it that size. I prefer to run around pantless at home and that shirt allows me to do that in confidence even downstairs. I typically don't wear ts much other than for exercising and sleeping so again it couldn't be better. It even goes with the stuff I have been trying to improve in my technical skillsets (SCSS and CSS).


----------



## Barista5261 (Jan 1, 2014)

I hope my secret Santa didn't forget about me [DISAPPOINTED FACE] I still haven't gotten my gift yet. I really hope it's the post office that's just still backed up from all the holiday shipping. And probably the bad weather around the country too.


----------



## Vishnu2 (Jan 1, 2014)

Kerryann said:


> Vishnu2 said:
> 
> 
> > I will post my pictures tonight. My SS was awesome. This is my first time posting about my gifts so I apologize for being late. I got a beautiful gift box with a wonderful bright green tortoise christmas ornament. A great box of chocolate covered pretzels. OH and I got a silver tortoise with the following words. "Thinking of you". Which is awesome because I am going through a lot right now in my life. It was like she or he (which I am guessing female) knows me and is supporting me through a tough time. I have to admit, I cried. Beautiful gifts. I would love to know who my SS is now by the way. The suspense.
> ...



I cheated a tad. My husband is an IT guy. I asked him for assistance.  I found the shirt, and he agreed it was one that was perfect for what you're doing.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 2, 2014)

Barista5261 said:


> I hope my secret Santa didn't forget about me [DISAPPOINTED FACE] I still haven't gotten my gift yet. I really hope it's the post office that's just still backed up from all the holiday shipping. And probably the bad weather around the country too.



Darn, I forgot to check on everybody... sorry guys. Will all the ones who did not get a gift yet, PM me, please. Barista You don'thave to do the PM.

I also want to let you all know that Kerryann actually did *two* SS!


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 2, 2014)

Vishnu2 said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> > Vishnu2 said:
> ...



That's not cheating.. that's called using your resources wisely. I opened that up and was like holy crud this is perfection. All my nerd friends will be SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO jealous....


----------



## Vishnu2 (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't know who to guess so can someone *wink, wink* tell me?


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 2, 2014)

Kerryann


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: RE: Secret Santa Gift Arrivals*



Vishnu2 said:


> I don't know who to guess so can someone *wink, wink* tell me?



I was going to give you another hint but I'm the sneaky Detroiter. I'm glad you like the little motivational tortoise.  
I thought the Sanders candy would be a hint since it's a made in Detroit thing.


----------



## Vishnu2 (Jan 3, 2014)

Kerryann said:


> Vishnu2 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know who to guess so can someone *wink, wink* tell me?
> ...



I think one thing people can take away from this SS is that we have a lot giving people out here on the forum. I am grateful.


----------

